# Matthew Poole on the Book of Ruth



## dildaysc (Jul 2, 2019)

A new study...

The Book of Ruth is one of the under-studied and underappreciated books of the Canon. Admittedly, there are good reasons for Christians to focus most on books such as the Gospel of John and the Epistle to the Romans, the Book of Genesis and the Prophecy of Isaiah. However, recognizing that the Canon as a whole is part of our inheritance as God's people and profitable for spiritual development (2 Timothy 3:16, 17), I find myself curious about and captivated by those less-familiar portions of God's Word, Ecclesiastes and Zechariah, Jude and Revelation, etc. Our journey into the Book of Ruth is certainly along a path less-traveled.

And I hope that your heart yearns and burns for what Christ might have to tell us in these ancient and precious pages...especially about Himself!

Our principal guide will be Matthew Poole. For the first time, Matthew Poole's Latin Synopsis, a verse-by-verse history of interpretation, is being rendered into English. The translation of the Poole's Synopsis forms the main body of the lesson. However, in the "Comments" section, exegetical, theological, and practical (especially) comments are provided from some of the greatest teachers in the history of Christianity. Feel free to add your own comments...to interact with the material, and with one another.

Lessons are already beginning to appear below, and new material will be added almost daily. By the time that we are finished (by God's blessing and power), it will probably be the largest study of its kind available online.

Trusting in Christ, our Great Teacher, let's get started...

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/ruth

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 4, 2019)

This morning: Some interesting material on authorship and canonical placement...


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 15, 2019)

Some good, old-fashioned, hard work in Bible chronology...


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 16, 2019)

William Gouge's _Domestical Duties_: 'Fathers- and mothers-in-law are to be ranked in the first degree of those who are in the place of natural parents. Very good proof there is in scripture for children's subjection to them. The respect which Moses bear to his father-in-law, [Exodus 18:7] and Ruth to her mother-in-law, [Ruth 1-2] and Christ himself to his supposed father, [Luke 2:51] are commended for this very purpose. _Subjection_ is noted in Christ's example: _reverence_ in Moses_: recompence_ in Ruth's.'

Introduction to Ruth 1.


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 20, 2019)

Was Elimelech's move from Israel to Moab justified?


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 22, 2019)

Was it lawful for Elimelech's sons to marry Moabite women?

Matthew Henry: 'All agree that this was ill done.... But those that bring young people into bad acquaintance, and take them out of the way of public ordinances, though they may think them well-principled and armed against temptation, know not what they do, nor what will be the end thereof.'


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 25, 2019)

A precious thought from George Swinnock's _Christian Man's Calling_: 'Naturalists observe of the pie, that he beats away his mate about autumn, lest he should be forced to keep her all the winter, and is fitly made the hieroglyphic of an unkind husband. "The Lord grant," saith Naomi, "that each of you may find rest in the house of her husband," Ruth 1:9. Rest, not rigour; courtesy, not cruelty; a competent maintenance, not a niggardly allowance, is expected in the house of a husband. Whilst thou livest, let her maintenance be according to thy wealth. Thou wilt not, possibly, under-keep thy cattle, and why shouldst thou under-keep thy wife? When thou diest, let her be left so that she may live like thy wife; and do not, as one saith, beat her when thou art dead, by causing her, through thy churlishness, to want, or to hang upon the cradle. Jesus Christ gave his church his own flesh, rather than she should want food, and his own robes, rather than she should want raiment. Surely that head, husband, wants wit, that suffereth the body, his wife, to go hungry or naked. Christ took great care of his spouse when he was dying; then his love shewed itself in all his colours. Friends at parting shew most kindness. The love of a husband to his wife must outlast this life. He must not, when dying, so much remember that he is a father, as to forget that he is a husband, but mind the root before the branches.'


----------



## alexandermsmith (Jul 25, 2019)

Ruth is a beautiful book in which we see in the lives of the people involved many key Biblical doctrines worked out such as election, God's sovereignty and providence generally, the kinsman redeemer and much experiential teaching.

As to the move to Moab: God used it for good (e.g. the bringing in of Ruth to the people of God) but we should always remember that to remove oneself from the means of grace is a very dangerous thing to do and whilst God may use it for good, we do not have a promise of that beforehand. We must adhere to the _revealed_ will of God. Naomi suffered much sorrow and loss as well and she was no better off (materially) when she returned than she was when she left (the reason for going to Moab): indeed she was worse off.


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 2, 2019)

alexandermsmith said:


> Ruth is a beautiful book in which we see in the lives of the people involved many key Biblical doctrines worked out such as election, God's sovereignty and providence generally, the kinsman redeemer and much experiential teaching.
> 
> As to the move to Moab: God used it for good (e.g. the bringing in of Ruth to the people of God) but we should always remember that to remove oneself from the means of grace is a very dangerous thing to do and whilst God may use it for good, we do not have a promise of that beforehand. We must adhere to the _revealed_ will of God. Naomi suffered much sorrow and loss as well and she was no better off (materially) when she returned than she was when she left (the reason for going to Moab): indeed she was worse off.


Insightful...


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 2, 2019)

Spurgeon's _Morning and Evening_: '"_Orpah kissed her mother in law; but Ruth clave unto her_."—Ruth 1:14


Both of them had an affection for Naomi, and therefore set out with her upon her return to the land of Judah. But the hour of test came; Naomi most unselfishly set before each of them the trials which awaited them, and bade them if they cared for ease and comfort to return to their Moabitish friends. At first both of them declared that they would cast in their lot with the Lord's people; but upon still further consideration Orpah with much grief and a respectful kiss left her mother in law, and her people, and her God, and went back to her idolatrous friends, while Ruth with all her heart gave herself up to the God of her mother in law. It is one thing to love the ways of the Lord when all is fair, and quite another to cleave to them under all discouragements and difficulties. The kiss of outward profession is very cheap and easy, but the practical cleaving to the Lord, which must show itself in holy decision for truth and holiness, is not so small a matter. How stands the case with us, is our heart fixed upon Jesus, is the sacrifice bound with cords to the horns of the altar? Have we counted the cost, and are we solemnly ready to suffer all worldly loss for the Master's sake? The after gain will be an abundant recompense, for Egypt's treasures are not to be compared with the glory to be revealed. [Romans 8:18] Orpah is heard of no more; in glorious ease and idolatrous pleasure her life melts into the gloom of death; but Ruth lives in history and in heaven, for grace has placed her in the noble line whence sprung the King of kings. Blessed among women shall those be who for Christ's sake can renounce all; but forgotten and worse than forgotten shall those be who in the hour of temptation do violence to conscience and turn back unto the world. O that this morning we may not be content with the form of devotion, which may be no better than Orpah's kiss, but may the Holy Spirit work in us a cleaving of our whole heart to our Lord Jesus.'


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 6, 2019)

Poole, Henry, and Edwards on Ruth's conversion to Jesus Christ... Precious!


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 12, 2019)

Ruth 1 in its entirety is now available for study: www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/ruth .


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 24, 2019)

A heap of new material is available on Ruth 2. www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/ruth


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 26, 2019)

Precious...

Robert Hawker's _Poor Man's Portion_: '"Why have I found grace in thine eyes, that thou shouldest take knowledge of me, seeing I am a stranger?"—Ruth 2:10

My soul! dost thou not find continual causes for sending forth the same inquiry as this poor Moabitess did, when thou art receiving some renewed instance of Jesus' favour? Her heart was overwhelmed with the kindness of Boaz, in permitting her to glean only in his fields, and to eat a morsel of food with his servants: but thy Boaz, thy Kinsman-Redeemer, hath opened to thee all his stores of grace and mercy; he bids thee come and take of the water of life freely; yea, he is to thee, himself, the bread of life, and the water of life; and is now, and will be for ever, thy portion, on which thou mayest feed to all eternity. When thou lookest back, and tracest the subject of his love from the beginning, in the springs and autumns of his grace; when thou takest a review of the distinguishing nature of these acts of grace; when thou bringest into the account thine ingratitude, under all the sunshine of his love and favour; will not the question again and again arise, at every review, "Why have I found grace in thine eyes, that thou shouldest take knowledge of me, seeing I am a stranger?" [Ruth 2:10] Stranger indeed, by nature and by practice; living without God, and without Christ in the world. And, my soul, it might have been, long since, supposed, that, after such repeated unceasing acts of grace, as Jesus hath shewn, and even when thou hast caused him "to serve with thy sins, and wearied him with thy transgressions;" yet his compassions have failed not, but have been "new every morning;" it might have been supposed, that long and unceasing grace would at length have produced the blessed effect of living wholly to him, who hath so loved thee, as to give himself for thee. But, alas! the day that marks gain his mercy, marks again thy rebellion. So that the heart is constrained every day to cry out, "Why have I found grace in thine eyes?" Precious Jesus! the only answer is, because thou art, thou wilt be Jesus. Lord! I bow down to the dust of the earth, in token of my vileness, and thy unspeakable glory! It is indeed the glorious attribute of thy grace to poor fallen men: "the Lord delighteth in mercy. He will perform the truth to Jacob, and the mercy to Abraham, which thou hast sworn unto our fathers from the days of old."'

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 16, 2019)

All of the lessons from Ruth 2 are complete and posted.

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/ruth


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 26, 2019)

What are we to make of Naomi's advice to Ruth?

Poole's interpreters wrestle with this question...


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 2, 2019)

Fisher's Catechism: 'Question 22.32. What _improvement_ ought we to make of Christ's incarnation?

Answer. To claim him as our own, in virtue of his wearing our nature, saying, "Unto us a Child is born, unto us a Son is given," Isaiah 9:6; or, which is the same thing, to follow the practice of Ruth, in lying down at the feet of our blessed Boaz, saying, _Spread thy skirt over me_; that is, take me, a poor bankrupt sinner, into a marriage relation with thee, "for thou art my near kinsman," Ruth 3:9.'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 4, 2019)

Boaz begins his reply to Ruth's proposal (Ruth 3:10)...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 5, 2019)

William Gouge's _Domestical Duties_: '_Husbands Must be Cheerful in Seeking Their Wife's Good: _Such an affection ought husbands to have to their wives: they ought more willingly and cheerfully to do any thing for their wives than for parents, children, friends or any other. Though this cheerfulness be an inward disposition of the heart, yet may it be manifested by a man's forwardness and readiness to do his wife good: when his wife shall no sooner desire a kindness, than he will be ready to grant it: as Boaz says to Ruth, _I will do to thee all that thou requirest_; [Ruth 3:11] yea, if by any means he may know that this or that will be behoveful to her, though she desire it not, yet to effect it for her: which was the mind of the said Boaz to Ruth, as the history in many particulars shows. Contrary is the disposition of those husbands who so grudgingly, repiningly, and discontentedly do those things which they do in their wives' behalf, as their wives had rather they were not done at all. The manner of doing them causes more grief to tender hearted wives, than the things themselves can do good.'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 26, 2019)

Off and running in chapter 4...


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 7, 2019)

William Gouge's _Domestical Duties_: 'God by his providence taking away natural parents commits their orphans as a charge to the next of kin: that as their natural parents brought them forth, these should bring them up: therefore for their recompence let them look to God, (who takes upon himself to be a father of the fatherless [Psalm 68:5]) and for their encouragement remember the reward which Mordecai received of the Lord: yea also let them remember the blessing that God bestowed upon Esther. God does often so bless the means used for the education of orphans, as they who take the care thereof have no cause to repent their pains and cost, but rather have much matter of comfort, joy and thanksgiving.


Too too common is the contrary disposition of most kinsmen, and kinswomen; they think they are bound to none but their own children, and if they have no children, to none at all. Many are of Ruth's kinsman's mind, they fear _to marry their own inheritance_. [Ruth 4:6] Though they be themselves exceeding rich, and spend much in apparel, pastimes, and housekeeping, yet they can suffer the orphans of their poor kindred to want, and to beg for need.


This is it that makes the loss of natural parents to be so much the greater. And herein many Christians are more inhuman than the heathen: which the apostle implies, where he says, _they are worse than infidels_: [1 Timothy 5:8] for orphans' next of kin are to be reckoned among those whom the apostle terms a man's _own_.'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 9, 2019)

Have you ever wondered about the meaning of the Biblical ceremony of the plucking off of the shoe? If so, this post is for you.


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 22, 2019)

William Gouge's _Domestical Duties_: '_Parents in Law to Perform Like Duties as Natural Parents_

All these are to account their children-in-law (that is, the children of their husband and wife, or the wives of their sons, and the husbands of their daughters) as their own natural children, and according to the age and place of these children to perform the forenamed duties, and every way to seek their good (except in such duties as after a peculiar manner belong to natural parents, as _nursing_ to a natural mother, _leaving the inheritance_ to a natural parent).

For a pattern hereof take the forenamed examples of Joseph and Naomi. What natural parents could do more for their own children than Joseph did for Jesus, and Naomi for Ruth? The history notes how Joseph took care to have his wife's child circumcised, and presented in the temple: [Luke 2:21-22] how he fled from place to place to preserve the child's life: [Matthew 2:14] how perplexed he was when he thought the child was lost: [Luke 2:48] how he trained him up in his own house. [Luke 2:51] The history also notes how Naomi brought Ruth her son's wife into her own country, and retained her with herself, [Ruth 1:22] and directed her whither to go, [Ruth 2:22] and what husband to have, [Ruth 3:1] and became a nurse to her child. [Ruth 4:16]'


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 23, 2019)

The entirety of Matthew Poole's "Synopsis" on the Book of Ruth is now available online!

https://www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/ruth


----------

